# • swell.gr • Toyota MR2 Correction and Interior Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody

We had the joy of working on a Toyota MR2 the last few days at Swell Detail Store.










The car was purchased the day before we received it, obviously neglected by its previous owner, and had to be prepared to escort the new owner to his wedding!

The very first job on this car was to tackle the interior.
Here you can see a few pictures of the initial condition of the car's interior:













































































































The seats were cleaned and fed with Zaino Z9 and Ζ10, the carpets and the plastic surfaces were washed with Maxolen i1 apc, the plastic surfaces got dressed with i3 Dressing by Maxolen and the glass was cleaned with Maxolen i2 glass cleaner and polished with Zaino Z12.
Few 50/50 shots during the cleaning process:





































The water in the extraction bucket right after the driver's side carpet only!



















And a few pictures of the storage space after being cleaned and dressed with Maxolen i3:



















Here with the tools and umbrella back in position 










Another problem of the car was the vinyl soft top which had literally turned brown!
It got cleaned with Maxolen C1 diluted at 1:10 using various brushes, and then dressed with Meguiar's M40.
A few 50/50 shots from the soft top during the cleaning process:



















The next step was taking care of the headlights since they were full of scratches and pretty yellow on the top side.
They got wet sanded using the DA and 1500>>2400>>4000 grit sand papers and then they got polished first with menzerna fast gloss on a cutting cutting pad, then with M105 on a polishing pad and finally for the finishing process we used M205 and a polishing pad.

Driver's side headlight before:




























Driver's side headlight after:




























Difference between the driver's side polished headlight and the passenger's side unpolished one 



















Passenger's side headlight before:



















And after:










And now it was time to tackle the rest of the car, which was already starting to look better after taking care of the headlights...



















The first thing that was done was claying the car with BH Medium clay.
And here you can see what the clay picked up after a third of the bonnet!










Some pictures of the defects on the painted surfaces:























































And the necessary PTG measurements:














































For the polishing process we used Meguiar's M105 with a variety of pads (megs mf,dodo mf, lc constant presure cutting & polishing), and the finish was jeweled using M205 and a LC constant pressure polishing pad.

A few 50/50 shots of the compounding process:





































After refining the car was introduced to a coat of wet glaze and two coats of Britemax Vantage leaving a day between the wax layers.

The external trim parts were dressed with maxolen w4 trim dressing which did a fantastic job restoring the faded plastics and leaving them dry to the touch within a few minutes... 
And a 50/50 shot of the dressing:










Another detail that had to be taken care of was the exhaust pipe which was severely oxidized. Not much of a challenge for the britemax twins which restored them with ease using a sonus cutting pad on the da.
Before:










After:










And now some photos of the car under the sunlight:













































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work, shocking colour match to those panels in the last picture!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Mike top work had forgotten how nice these were, nice example know, how did you get on with the Maxolen gear the APC has been getting some good results i have seen.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work on that leather and hood Mike :thumb:

Guessing the hot Athens weather to blame for a lot of drying out fabrics.

Awesome work as usual

:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround! You may hear it often thought it is 100% true Mike!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround!! :thumb:
Interior-Correction-Headlights-MR2-Maxolen.......... wowww :argie:
I missed the best session mate!

ps: The after-wash bucket is TERRIFYING!!! :devil:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent job


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Great attention to detail Mike. :thumb: How do you rate the Maxolen products so far?

Faysal


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Great wedding gift.
Both the car and the shine you provided!!!

Keep going the excellent job


----------

